# Politely Declined.



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I looked at a job this morning -- Spec home with some interesting features.

My eyes glazed over and I lost interest when the discussion turned towards the Developer buying all of the materials and fixtures and having me lay his guys out to do all of the drilling.

I'm hungry, but I'm not going to whore my license out.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I looked at a job this morning -- Spec home with some interesting features.
> 
> My eyes glazed over and I lost interest when the discussion turned towards the Developer buying all of the materials and fixtures and having me lay his guys out to do all of the drilling.
> 
> I'm hungry, but I'm not going to whore my license out.


Thanks , but no thanks!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Sad thing is, somebody hungrier and more gullible than me will bite and take on the job and lose his shirt just trying to break even.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Sad thing is, somebody hungrier and more gullible than me will bite and take on the job and lose his shirt just trying to break even.


No, they will do it trying to get all of his future business. :whistling2:


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

you waste so much time given his guys direction, you did the right thing


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

express said:


> you waste so much time given his guys direction, you did the right thing


At least I didn't walk through the job laying it out for him and his guys like I did the last time we met.

That was a humiliating rookie move on my part.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

express said:


> you waste so much time given his guys direction, you did the right thing


and when they screw it up, and you end up with drain lines back pitched, it all your fault !:yes:


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> My eyes glazed over and I lost interest when the discussion turned towards the Developer buying all of the materials and fixtures and having me lay his guys out to do all of the drilling.


I get a kick out of it when (usually homeowners in my case) ask if I would be willing to write out a list of everything they are going to need and they will go get it. 

Um, no.:laughing:

You did the right thing, but like you said, some dumb sucker somewhere will bite, and that makes it harder for everyone else.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Sad thing is,* somebody hungrier and more gullible than me will bite and take on the job and lose his shirt just trying to break even.*


Too bad, let them learn the hard way. Just like the old saying, " life is hard, it's even harder when you're stupid".

I would have done the same thing you did, but I would have questioned him over the phone first before wasting my time going to the job site.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> Too bad, let them learn the hard way. Just like the old saying, " life is hard, it's even harder when you're stupid".
> 
> I would have done the same thing you did, but I would have questioned him over the phone first before wasting my time going to the job site.


It was the Architect who roped me in -- I had no idea who the GC was until I walked into the room.

The Architect dropped Plans for a small house boat remodel in my lap with an open-ended budget just before I walked out of the room. It's mine if I want it. Want.

I could tell he didn't want to be there either.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

A prime example for charging an estimate fee


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Just tell him a need to make 1,000 a day if your guys want to help or not.. Haha


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*good call*

That sucks, something better will come along to replace that crappy opportunity.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have learned one thing, and sometimes I forget, and then I am reminded, and sometimes I think that the situation could be different, then I am reminded....

Not all money is good money!


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> At least I didn't walk through the job laying it out for him and his guys like I did the last time we met.
> 
> That was a humiliating rookie move on my part.


You've met with before and he pulled the same crap? I wouldn't even take that call! 

Sorry, I jumped the gun. Hadn't got to the post about not knowing who the GC was.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*I almost fell into that trap once*

Once a small time GC called me for a bid but when I realized he was asking way too many questions I knew he was just picking my brain so he could do it himself or have his flunkie do it. NOPE!

Another time (slightly off subject here but) A well dressed contractor with business man's hands called for a bid and gave me a glorious story of hundreds of homes to come and wanted the "models" done practically free. NOPE!

I had to respond politely "You see that big expensive truck out there? It has to earn it's keep! And so do I"


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

damnplumber said:


> Once a small time GC called me for a bid but when I realized he was asking way too many questions I knew he was just picking my brain so he could do it himself or have his flunkie do it. NOPE!
> 
> Another time (slightly off subject here but) A well dressed contractor with business man's hands called for a bid and gave me a glorious story of hundreds of homes to come and wanted the "models" done practically free. NOPE!
> 
> I had to respond politely "You see that big expensive truck out there? It has to earn it's keep! And so do I"


Tell him to sign a contract right now for those "hundreds of homes to come", and you'll consider it.


----------

